# My First Walther (P22)



## Nickster (Dec 11, 2006)

I picked this up at the Indy 1500 Gun show on Friday. I was on a limited budget this show and thought this was an ok deal for $235. It was between this and a mosin M44. I wanted something fun and cheap to shoot. I know that it is probably not the most accurate but I think it is one of the cooler looking 22s. I put about 200 rounds through it and I thought it preformed well. It did have a few minor hic-ups but I think that is was due mostly to the ammo. (bulk Remington)


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

i think my next handgun might be one of these also...looks good!


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

My P22 is very accuracte and eats any ammo. They are fun shooters. Good buy!


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

If you dont like that green frame housing, I have a new black one I could trade you........just a thought.......:smt022 



I need a green one to match its bigger brother...


----------

